# [LOGFILE] Verzeichnis aus Logfile exkludieren & seperate Logfiles



## BadKiss (26. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine kleine Frage an euch:
Ist es möglich, dass ich auf meinem Root-Server *ein Verzeichnis aus dem allgemeinen Logfile /customers/logs/error.log exkludiere und ein seperates Logfile dafür erstelle*?

Ich habe einen Kunden eingerichtet und dort mehrere Ordner, in denen unterschiedliche Projekte sind.
So ist es etwas mühseelig in dem einen großen Logfile die Fehler zuzuordnern (klar, über die Pfade, aber es wäre einfacher, wenn jeder Ordner ein eigenes Logfile hätte).

Ist das ganze möglich oder so nicht vorgesehen?
Und wenn es möglich ist - wie?

Habe bei meiner Googlesuche leider nichts gefunden - hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Liebe Grüße,
BadKiss


----------



## BadKiss (28. August 2015)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## sheel (28. August 2015)

Hi

Um welche logschreibende Software gehts hier überhaupt?
Muss das Ganze unbedingt in Echtzeit in verschiedene FIles aufgeteilt werden
oder wäre es auch ok, wenn man ab und zu (ausgelöst durch irgendwas) die
große Logdatei automatisch in Ordnerspezifische aufsplittet?


----------



## BadKiss (28. August 2015)

Der Server hat Debian Squeeze und darauf läuft Froxlor.

Also aktuell wird es glaub ich in Echtzeit geloggt - ist halt die normale Logdatei, die unter /var/customers/logs/ liegt (zumindest in meinem Fall ist das der Pfad).

Am tollsten wärs natürlich, wenn das in Echtzeit passiert, aber sollte das nicht gehen, nehm ich auch gern ne Lösung, bei der ich noch etwas aufrufen muss oder ähnliches.


----------

